# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  whats the average price for HGH?

## catlovesfood

Im not looking for a source, as I have one already and want to know if I am getting ripped off.

What prices does HGH go for?

----------


## spywizard

depends on what you are getting???

Jino??

or ???????///

----------


## catlovesfood

I dont know the brand, I was just looking for average prices of various brands.

----------


## WannabePro

> I dont know the brand, I was just looking for average prices of various brands.


2-16 dollars an IU.

----------


## Slic4788

^^ lol, well there ya go...for various brands.

There was a thread about this just a while ago, let me see.

Here, it's all in here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=177408

----------


## catlovesfood

cool, thanks bros

----------


## HumanPerfection1

Jino 2.30-4.00 an iu
serostim 3.00-5.00 an iu
Ansomone 2.00-3.00 an iu

----------


## xmutation

good info

----------


## Drkodiak1

i recently emailed a genesci rep and he quoted me at a minimum 5 kit order at 1550 dollars. Not sure how some peole can get it cheaper...coming directly from the manufacturer....Im not saying you can;t its just strange how some people do

----------


## depdaddy

> i recently emailed a genesci rep and he quoted me at a minimum 5 kit order at 1550 dollars. Not sure how some peole can get it cheaper...coming directly from the manufacturer....Im not saying you can;t its just strange how some people do


thats $310 kit..please..they are just ****ing with you

dep

----------


## Pinnacle

> thats $310 kit..please..they are just ****ing with you
> 
> dep


LOL :LOL:  


~Pinnacle~

----------


## G-Force

i paid around $8 per iu

i was a fool

----------


## CARNIVORE

Generic, via China 1.70

----------


## j martini

> i paid around $8 per iu
> 
> i was a fool


It is more expensive in the UK, but $8 an IU about 5 pound is still high. The cheapest i have seen it is about $5 an IU 3 pound an IU.

----------


## WannabePro

> i recently emailed a genesci rep and he quoted me at a minimum 5 kit order at 1550 dollars. Not sure how some peole can get it cheaper...coming directly from the manufacturer....Im not saying you can;t its just strange how some people do


BUMP to this question....PINNACLE?

----------


## 956Vette

> BUMP to this question....PINNACLE?


What about depdaddy's comment did you not understand?  :Wink/Grin:  

trust me, not credible.

----------


## Pinnacle

> What about depdaddy's comment did you not understand?  
> 
> trust me, not credible.


Dep is right.He did get quoted a high price.

But what's not credible Vette?


~Pinnacle~

----------


## 956Vette

> Dep is right.He did get quoted a high price.
> 
> But what's not credible Vette?
> 
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


exactly that.  :Smilie:  

 :0piss:  "minimum 5 kit order at 1550 dollars."

----------


## Pinnacle

> "minimum 5 kit order at 1550 dollars."


 
LMFAOOO :LOL:  That's funny!!


~Pinnacle~

----------


## WannabePro

> What about depdaddy's comment did you not understand?  
> 
> trust me, not credible.


no im sorry i dont. I know people can get jintropin for as low as 2.30 an IU and from the manufactuere, the official website, you buy 1000 ius for 3 bucks each. help? bump again

----------


## 956Vette

> no im sorry i dont. I know people can get jintropin for as low as 2.30 an IU and from the manufactuere, the official website, you buy 1000 ius for 3 bucks each. help? bump again


Please dont fish for sources...you know better than that

----------


## SoSwole

Don't you guys just love MR. nsport, so fast so cheap! LOL!  :7up:

----------


## WannabePro

> Please dont fish for sources...you know better than that


Im not fishing for sources ms jessica simpson. This questoin applies to everything in general, retail, wholesale, and manufacter pirce. How does it get cheaper then manufacter? not how can i get a hold of a source that sells for lower than manfactuer!!!!!!!!!  :Owned:  

WannabePro

----------


## 956Vette

> Im not fishing for sources ms jessica simpson. This questoin applies to everything in general, retail, wholesale, and manufacter pirce. How does it get cheaper then manufacter? not how can i get a hold of a source that sells for lower than manfactuer!!!!!!!!!  
> 
> WannabePro


Owned? Im not the one having issues finding reps who will sell to me for 220/kit buddy. 

Maybe this is a misunderstanding, but at this time i really dont feel like going into the biz/economics behind the prices offered to you

----------


## kaorialfred

intresting, yah ever try to haggle with that rep?
956Vette I like the avatar.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## WannabePro

> Owned? Im not the one having issues finding reps who will sell to me for 220/kit buddy. 
> 
> Maybe this is a misunderstanding, but at this time i really dont feel like going into the biz/economics behind the prices offered to you


can someone helpful answer this question since he doesnt "feel" like it?

----------


## Pinnacle

> can someone helpful answer this question since he doesnt "feel" like it?


Hey bro...I like you...but don't fuck with Vette,he's a cool guy.Being a smartass with him will only get you banned.So just chill out.


~Pinnacle~

----------


## WannabePro

> Hey bro...I like you...but don't fuck with Vette,he's a cool guy.Being a smartass with him will only get you banned.So just chill out.
> 
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


hey just the man i was looking for, can you post some stats or pics?

----------


## SwoleCat

Wannabe......

You need to realize when to STFU. Vette was more than easy on you, and if it was me I wouldn't have been. Name calling has NO place here. 

~SC~

----------


## _Chris_

Buy 150 kits from gensci and you will get them for around $150 a kit, thats how people can sell them for $2.3 an IU!

Gensci start discounts at 50+ kits.

----------

